# Argos 747 reversing camera has stopped working



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

The screen flickers when you put into reverse or manually turn it on to view rear at any time. Had been intermittent for a while but now nothing.
Have checked connections screen end, wiggled an tapped camera end. 
Anyone know what is likely to be the problem? I need to find the right cable to play a dvd through the screen so I can determine whether it's the screen or camera that's the problem, I think probably the camera but at least I can rule the screen out (or not).
Can't see how to get to camera from inside.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Snunkie I had the same fault with our Elegance, It used to work Okay for about 10 seconds then the screen started flickering and went off. It turned out to be the camera (gray bullet type) silly money to replace like for like. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Dill

Any idea where I can get one from and can it be replaced at the camera end, existing wiring connected straight to new camera or will it be a big job behind panels?

Lucy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeez! £640 from camperukonline.co.uk 

Hoe can they justify that? We put a £50 wireless camera on our previous motorhome and that price included the screen!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Before rushing out to spend money, which you may still have to do, please check the power supply connection which will be behind a panel. If it is a Fiat, the panel is below the dash on the right hand side on most RHD set-ups. 
An interittent connection and later failure could be caused by this connection failing.

Alan


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

What did you replace yours with Dill?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok will do Alan


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Snunkie.

Have Pm'd you regarding camera.


----------

